# Portafino Monday



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

Went to Pensacola Beach by the Portafino condos to try for some pomps. Wind shifted from the north to out of the east and the surf had bad form. Tried one small washout between bars for 2 hours and didnt get a bite. Just the wrong wind , waves etc...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard the pomps are around

Probably just wasn't your day


----------

